# First day in !



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Had a nice opener two nice little 8s came out and got it on even threw each other into fence lots of deer moving ! Here's some pics off of cell phone had one buck come right under me,felt good to be out there !












































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Sorry they are a little blurry !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice view .. I got to my stand and checked the wind .. set in the stand on the side of my plot accordingly .. had 4 does come in .. I could tell they smelled me but couldn't find me .. after they left checked the wind again and it is at my back .. had to move . I'm gonna hunt until noon hoping for another chance ..


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Ya wind was in my favor but does still knew something was up lol all came and ate and stayed calm eventually 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mtcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

not bad for opening morning.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that sit at all.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

back at it again !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

had to shed a little blood ! Doe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

She did jump my arrow at 25 yards hit a few inches back but was still to quick for her ! Gotta love that sound of arrow crashing into them 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Going to do my best to kill the first doe I see this morning . I didn't get to make the evening hunt yesterday because my wife was at work .. had to watch the kids .. but it on for the next 7 days ..


----------

